# Point D'accès avec Time Capsule



## Fru06 (19 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour a tous 

Je voudrais savoir comment configurer ma Time Capsule pour que mon imac soi connecté en ethernet sur la Time Capsule qui elle serais connecté au réseau wifi ??

En gros ce servir de la time capsule comme point d'accès wifi

Comme ca j'aurai des bonne vitesse de transfert entre mon Imac et ma time capsule et je pourrais conserver l'accès a mon réseau wifi 

D'avance merci 

Fru


----------



## Fru06 (22 Juillet 2008)

up svp 

J'ai toujour pas trouvé


----------



## Hérisson (23 Juillet 2008)

heu t'as peut-être pas eu de réponse parce que t'as vraiment pas bien cherché...
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1178?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
ne pas oublier d'installer le nouvel airport enfin moi j'ai un G4 10.4.11 alors voilà.
A et puis de brancher ton cable ethernet....:rose:


Note du modo pour Fru06 : c'est un problème de connexion réseau, ça, pas un problème de périphérique. On déménage !


----------



## Fru06 (23 Juillet 2008)

Oui on peut dire aussi que c'est un problème de périphérique réseau 

Peut importe ...

Bon je n'y arrive toujours pas je voudrais me connecter a mon reseau WIFI via ma time capsule relier en ethernet sur mon imac (faire comme si j'avais pas de carte wifi sur mon imac) et je ne trouve pas la bonne configuration 

J'ai tout réussi : de mac a time capsule : ethernet -- ethernet (ok) Wifi -- Wifi (ok) 
                         la time capsule sur le routeur avec création d'un nouveau réseau sans fil (ok)
                         étendre mon reseau sans fil (ok)

Mais impossible de m'en servir de simple point d'accée je comprend pas :s 

C'est plus par curiosité que autre chose mais ca me rend fou quand même


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juillet 2008)

http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr_FR/TimeCapsule_SetupGuide.pdf

http://manuals.info.apple.com/fr/Creation_de_reseaux_AirPort_grace_a_l_Utilitaire_AirPort.pdf

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/airport/

Bonne lecture.


----------



## Fru06 (24 Juillet 2008)

ha merci je vais trouver mon bonheur je pense  

Je tien au courant quand j'ai trouvé 

Merci


----------



## Fru06 (24 Juillet 2008)

bon si j'ai bien compris la doc 

Ce que je veut faire n'est possible que avec un modem/routeur sans fil compatible WDS ?


----------



## Hérisson (26 Juillet 2008)

Fru06 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous
> 
> Je voudrais savoir comment configurer ma Time Capsule pour que mon imac soi connecté en ethernet sur la Time Capsule qui elle serais connecté au réseau wifi ??
> 
> ...


:mouais: Je suis loin, mais alors très loin d'être un pro du réseau, mais si je comprends bien, tu veux connecter, ton mac via ethernet à ta time capsule et profiter de ton réseau wifi.
Je pense que tu peux configurer ta time capsule comme une box et l'utiliser comme point d'accès internet, et économiser le prix de loc de ta box....
Ou configurer time capsule comme point d'accès internet et le connecter à ton mac via le wifi, là aussi je penses que tu peux envoyer ta box à la casse.
Ou connecter time capsule en ethernet à ta box "livebox ou autre et le tout en wifi à ton mac...
Arretez-moi si je me me trompe...:rose:


----------



## Fru06 (27 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour 

Je voudrais que ma Time Capsule ce connecte a ma box qui est a l'étage et que sur mon mac j'ai accée a internet via ethernet 

En gros comme si je n'avais pas de matériel wifi sur l'imac et que la time capsule devient mon point d'accée


----------



## Fru06 (1 Août 2008)

bonsoir

J'ai toujours pas réussi j'ai pratiquement tout testé 

mais je croi que en faite ce n'est pas possible :s ?????

Enfaîte sur mon mac mini j'ai pas de wifi N et je voudrai me servir de la time capsule pour me connecter a mon réseau 

Mais je croi que cette configuration n'est possible que si le routeur wifi qui distribue la connexion gère le WDS ????

merci de me répondre


----------



## Moof2 (1 Août 2008)

Fru06 a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> J'ai toujours pas réussi j'ai pratiquement tout testé
> 
> ...



Salut,

J'avais lu ce post hier. Là je viens de me reveiller, et j'ai eu une révélation 
Si j'ai bien compris, tu veux connecter ta capsule en filaire à ton ordi pour que les sauvegardes soient rapides, et en même temps tu veux profiter du wifi de la maison pour internet.

Tu te compliques la vie. Pourquoi tu veux accéder à internet via ta timecapsule qui se connecterait en wifi à ton routeur ? Connectes directement ton ordi au wifi de la maison et puis voilà. Ta capsule n'aura pas accès à internet mais tu t'en fiches...


----------



## Fru06 (1 Août 2008)

c'est ma config actuelle 

Mais enfaîte j'ai un mac mini qui n'a pas de wifi n et je voudrai qu'il passe par la capsule pour profiter du debit


----------



## Hérisson (3 Août 2008)

Je crois que si tu veux avoir une réponse précise, fais un petit shéma de ce que tu aimerais comme réseau, Imac, et n'oublis pas de préciser chez quel fournisseur tu es.
Imac, mac mini, box, on a du mal à te suivre...


----------



## tami92 (3 Août 2008)

Bonjour
Si j'achete un Timcapsule pourrai je le relier facilement a mon boitier HD de free .?
si oui comment ?
merci


----------



## Moof2 (3 Août 2008)

Hérisson a dit:


> Je crois que si tu veux avoir une réponse précise, fais un petit shéma de ce que tu aimerais comme réseau, Imac, et n'oublis pas de préciser chez quel fournisseur tu es.
> Imac, mac mini, box, on a du mal à te suivre...



Voilà ce qu'il cherche : Box <<liaison wifi>> Time Capsule <<liaison ethernet>> Mac Mini


----------



## Fru06 (3 Août 2008)

Oui c'est ca 

Désactiver le air port du mac mini et me servir de ma time capsule pour me connecter a mon réseau


----------



## Fru06 (6 Septembre 2008)

bonjour a tous 

je relance le sujet car je vien de récupérer une borne d'accès air port express qui fonctionne exactement comme je voudrais faire fonctionner la TimeCapsule :

On accroche le réseau sans fil a la borne d'accès air port express puis en ethernet on distribue la connexion au poste relier 

c'est exactement ca que je voudrais faire sur la TM mais je n'y arrive pas 

Merci de m'aider

Cordialement Fru


----------



## Fru06 (6 Septembre 2008)

petit up svp 

?????


----------



## maousse (8 Septembre 2008)

dans le principe, il faut configurer ta time capsule (avec l'utilitaire admin airport) pour se connecter à ton réseau wifi en mode client. Et c'est tout. (ne pas activer le routage, ou "distribution des adresses ip" comme c'est appelé dans l'utilitaire)

Si time capsule fonctionne comme une airport express, elle fera passerelle entre le réseau wifi qu'elle a rejoint et ses ports ethernet. Mais je ne suis pas affirmatif sur la possibilité de cet usage, n'en ayant pas sous la main pour tester.


----------



## Fru06 (8 Septembre 2008)

j'ai deja testé et cela ne marche pas 

Dans la config du Airport express peut cocher "accepter les connexions via ethernet" mais cette option n'est pas presente dans la TM :s

A croire que on peut pas le faire :s


----------



## Fru06 (21 Septembre 2008)

Up svp

Je n'est toujours pas trouvé la solution je commence vraiment a douter de la faisabilité de la chose 

Je re expose le problème rapidement : 

Connecter une TM a un réseau sans fil et partager la connexion que reçoit la TM sur les ports ethernet de celle ci 



D'avance merci


----------



## maousse (27 Septembre 2008)

oui, c'est bien possible que cela soit impossible. (c'est français, cette phrase  ?)


----------

